# degree recognised



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Can someone please tell me does ukraine medical degree is recognised in germany or not? Can someone recommend me some german medical recruiters for non EEA students who can help me getting into post graduation training in germany. Thank you.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

harpreet90 said:


> Can someone please tell me does ukraine medical degree is recognised in germany or not? Can someone recommend me some german medical recruiters for non EEA students who can help me getting into post graduation training in germany. Thank you.


Go to the Anabin database to check if your degree is recognized.
To find a postgrad training opportunity, contact hospitals directly. Recruiters don't normally deal with training positions.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

beppi said:


> Go to the Anabin database to check if your degree is recognized.
> To find a postgrad training opportunity, contact hospitals directly. Recruiters don't normally deal with training positions.


Thanks beppi, beppi how to know that which hospital to call?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Just look for hospitals in the city you want to go.to.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

beppi said:


> Just look for hospitals in the city you want to go.to.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

harpreet90 said:


> Can someone please tell me does ukraine medical degree is recognised in germany or not? Can someone recommend me some german medical recruiters for non EEA students who can help me getting into post graduation training in germany. Thank you.


To get recognition of a degree you must decide in which Bundesland you will live, not only Germany. Look here for your degree in Ukraine:
Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: Hochschulabschlüsse
But it might be a long way to get recognition.

Good Luck
Tellus


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> To get recognition of a degree you must decide in which Bundesland you will live, not only Germany. Look here for your degree in Ukraine:
> Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: Hochschulabschlüsse
> But it might be a long way to get recognition.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------

